# Big arms?



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Somebody posted a vid of a guy with massive arms on here the other day, can't remember the thread title so unable to find it, he was a crazy guy who shouted quite a bit.

Anyway, he said in the vid that he trained arms every single day, said bollocks to overtraining them, train them everyday, he had good arms I must admit, is it worth a go at this for a while?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

CT Fletcher?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> CT Fletcher?


This dude certainly had big guns ! Did he train them every day ???


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> CT Fletcher?


Not sure mate, just done a quick image search of that name and found nothing.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Search him on youtube then you'll find him


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil:3975599 said:


> CT Fletcher?


Yep

Op there's only 1 way to know if it works for you... Try it and find out


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

do it you lazy ass mother****ers get your bitch ass in the gym and do it ,ante no such thing as over training mother****er ..


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

LER said:


> do it you lazy ass mother****ers get your bitch ass in the gym and do it ,ante no such thing as over training mother****er ..


This is him


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yep
> 
> Op there's only 1 way to know if it works for you... Try it and find out


I might try it mate, I will not stop training my normal routine but might blast the guns for 20 mins every evening.


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just curious, but the form of those two guys who are curling, is that not an example of pretty bad form? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

jaymz247 said:


> Just curious, but the form of those two guys who are curling, is that not an example of pretty bad form? Or am I wrong?


 Certainly not strict is it


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

fudge huge arms crazzy huge but does he have legs thats what i want to know lol


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

jaymz247 said:


> Just curious, but the form of those two guys who are curling, is that not an example of pretty bad form? Or am I wrong?


No such thing as bad form

When you have bi like that...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

jaymz247 said:


> Just curious, but the form of those two guys who are curling, is that not an example of pretty bad form? Or am I wrong?


dose this answer your question :lol:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I hate when people critisize people who are massive with bad form...


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Barman said:


> fudge huge arms crazzy huge but does he have legs thats what i want to know lol


In this thread it does not matter mate, this is about getting bigger arms


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Barman said:


> fudge huge arms crazzy huge but does he have legs thats what i want to know lol


My best bet is they are more impressive than yours.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Barman:3975708 said:


> fudge huge arms crazzy huge but does he have legs thats what i want to know lol


Yes he does


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> I hate when people critisize people who are massive with bad form...


I wasn't criticising, i was actually inquiring.

Thanks for the constructive responses everyone else


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Somebody posted a vid of a guy with massive arms on here the other day, can't remember the thread title so unable to find it, he was a crazy guy who shouted quite a bit.
> 
> Anyway, he said in the vid that he trained arms every single day, said bollocks to overtraining them, train them everyday, he had good arms I must admit, is it worth a go at this for a while?


You have to be talking about Tiny Irons :rolleye:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> My best bet is they are more impressive than yours.


hhhmmm prob yes i was messing about in case you didnt notice smartass


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> You have to be talking about Tiny Irons :rolleye:


Hell no, not him.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Of course overtraining exists how is a muscle supposed to repair and grow if its not rested?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Hell no, not him.


Lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Of course overtraining exists how is a muscle supposed to repair and grow if its not rested?


I think you should make a vid calling out CT FLetcher and his views on overtraining and form..would be good to see you and him go head to head


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Barman said:


> hhhmmm prob yes i was messing about in case you didnt notice smartass


I didnt notice.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think you should make a vid calling out CT FLetcher and his views on overtraining and form..would be good to see you and him go head to head


He will say im talking mother****ing bull**** ha!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Of course overtraining exists how is a muscle supposed to repair and grow if its not rested?


But what about those cyclists from the Olympics, the size of thier quads are huge and they train everyday for many hours a day.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Of course overtraining exists how is a muscle supposed to repair and grow if its not rested?


But what about those cyclists from the Olympics, the size of thier quads are huge and they train everyday for many hours a day.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Lmao i love this guy haha You punk poo butt mother faucker haha classic


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

@Speedway i might just have to give it go and see what happens lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Gee Kay said:


> @Speedway i might just have to give it go and see what happens lol


Think I will hammer them everyday for a month, see what happens, I love pumping up the guns so should be fun, I know doms are not the best indication of muscle recovery but my arms never ache no matter how hard I train them, like I say I will not be neglecting my normal routine though.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhLfMw12079eDJXFx7

lmao its in the video above.. pretty cool vid


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I know a load of scaffolders,even the quite thin lads have massive forearms from pulling bars up and down,all day,everyday....if overtraining existed,surely they would have small forearms if they trained them 8 hours a day,sometimes 7 days a week?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

He was a monster in his prime.


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

F c u k that dude is massive bet its not be just eating Veg


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

this is interesting....ive dont the opposite and dropped armed day, what i may do is 4 weeks with arm training being taken out then 4 weeks blasting them everyday to mix things up


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why stop at arms???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that the people in this thread who are going to train them everyday should create a arm journal to post in for 6 weeks to see the results

Could be interesting to see what happens, if anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Speedway said:


> Somebody posted a vid of a guy with massive arms on here the other day, can't remember the thread title so unable to find it, he was a crazy guy who shouted quite a bit.
> 
> Anyway, he said in the vid that he trained arms every single day, said bollocks to overtraining them, train them everyday, he had good arms I must admit, is it worth a go at this for a while?


In that Rich Piana vid some one posted on a thread I made he spoke about overtraining being bollocks. Not sure if he is who you meant?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Speedway said:


> Think I will hammer them everyday for a month, see what happens, I love pumping up the guns so should be fun, I know doms are not the best indication of muscle recovery but my arms never ache no matter how hard I train them, like I say I will not be neglecting my normal routine though.


Very tempted to join you on this....


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Very tempted to join you on this....


I'm doing it


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

"over training is a MYTH, its made up by motherfvckers who wanna sit on the couch, look at fvcking tv, eat bonbon with house slippers on and talk sh1t"

best fvcking quote ive ever heard


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I think that the people in this thread who are going to train them everyday should create a arm journal to post in for 6 weeks to see the results
> 
> Could be interesting to see what happens, if anything


Yep, definatly be an interesting experimant...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

sckeane said:


> I'm doing it


What exdercise's reps and sets you doing a day mate


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> What exdercise's reps and sets you doing a day mate


After back

Equal for each arm, no less than 6 reps, i try to aim for 8+ but it gets to a point of extreme intensity

Hammer curls

Ez curls close and wide

Bi curls

Pulley curls

Drop sets over and over to failure, then again to absolute failure

Then last concentration curls


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

sckeane said:


> After back
> 
> Equal for each arm, no less than 6 reps, i try to aim for 8+ but it gets to a point of extreme intensity
> 
> ...


no tri's?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yep, definatly be an interesting experimant...


You in milks???

Ill do it...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> no tri's?


Thought you were just asking about bies bud

After chest/shoulders

Tris, same principle as bi meaning all drop sets over and over

Weighted dips

Skull crushers

Pulley tri extension both then single arm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> You in milks???
> 
> Ill do it...


ha ha l do as l am told mate and l dont think Mr Scarb would approve or TBH Hell yeah l would give it a go if only for a laugh.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

@ Milky

If you start the thread that will give It some weight

Oh great one ... Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> ha ha l do as l am told mate and l dont think Mr Scarb would approve or TBH Hell yeah l would give it a go if only for a laugh.


Do it son


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

@Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you want me to do ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> What do you want me to do ?


upto you mate. just thinking that if there are people up for it we could have multi person arms journal for a set period


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> upto you mate. just thinking that if there are people up for it we could have multi person arms journal for a set period


30 day arm challenge journal maybe ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> 30 day arm challenge journal maybe ?


Sounds like a plan. you set the rules sir


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How many are interested ?

Let me try something see if l get get some interest :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Milky said:


> How many are interested ?
> 
> Let me try something see if l get get some interest :thumbup1:


I'd be interested as mine are horse sh1t. Problem is, I'll loose and I'll probably be the only one not on gear haha :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I might actually give this a go, arms and calves, see where it gets me..


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Sign me up! Ill give it a whirl see how the tendons hold out.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats three of us, you make 4 milkster

Maybe tag @Speedway seen as how it was originally is idea lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> How many are interested ?
> 
> Let me try something see if l get get some interest :thumbup1:


I'm in.

20inch gunnage here I come


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Count me in folks, 30 day arm blast, love it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Wouldn't have a clue how much to do each day though... What are people thinking? 1 exercise or 2 ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Think I'll give his a go for a month. Can't do any harm.

So is is that motherfvcka just curling or is he including tris everyday?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I'm in on this journal, we need measurements before and after


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Think I'll give his a go for a month. Can't do any harm.
> 
> So is is that motherfvcka just curling or is he including tris everyday?


Does tri's as well


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

that ct fletcher does my head in i cant watch him


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

One thing, since we are getting arms every day... How do we fit chest back shoulders and all the rest in....? Does this mean doing chest back shoulders every day too?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

sckeane said:


> One thing, since we are getting arms every day... How do we fit chest back shoulders and all the rest in....? Does this mean doing chest back shoulders every day too?


no you just train your arms regardless of what body part your working


----------



## LS6M (Mar 6, 2013)

what i used to do was..

chest/calvs

back/forearms

shoulders/traps

arms/abs

legs

i then changes it to..

chest/triceps

back/biceps

shoulders/traps/forearms

arms/abs

legs

ive noticed arm size difference doing this. on the split days i would do fine tuning exercises like dumb bell preachers, concentration etc same with triceps. On full arm days I would go with bulk mass building exercises with heavy weights

for me it works and im happy that i changed it up.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Why dont you guys try it with calves instead of bis


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw CT Fletcher's vid about him training his arms every day for 18months.

I've managed to borrow some dumbbells from a mate so I'm gonna give this a go.

Trouble is I don't know whether to start it now (I'm cruising and using DNP so eating slightly under maintenance) or wait until I start my cycle at the beginning of next month.

What do you guys think?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

LER said:


> dose this answer your question :lol:


that is brilliant!


----------

